# Please suggest digicam under 6000?



## abhi227 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi guys. I am lookin to buy a digicam under 6K & my only requirement is good picture clarity even in under light conditions.


----------



## nac (Jul 13, 2012)

Canon A3200 IS


----------

